

Microsoft removed Tor from machines as malware - Sami_Lehtinen
http://business-technology.co.uk/2014/01/microsoft-removed-tor-from-machines-to-stop-botnet/

======
kennu
According to Microsoft's own blog post
([http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2014/01/09/tackling-...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2014/01/09/tackling-
the-sefnit-botnet-tor-hazard.aspx)), they specifically removed a non-self-
updating version of Tor, which was installed by the Sefnit malware. This
version of Tor contained a number of security vulnerabilities which would
otherwise be left on the victim's computer. They also consulted Tor developers
to plan the cleanup.

------
bluedino
Other legitimate software often removed or marked as malware:

Port scanners, IRC clients, VNC servers...

